# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Начало обучения щенка

## Olga&Klaire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fpCr_i0PS4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqeC3zj4GrE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76KTQWw7DoI



Здравствуйте Татьяна!
Очень бы хотелось услышать ваше мнение о 2х-месячном щенке и правильности применения "метода наведения", о чем вы говорили на семинаре в Нижнем Новгороде. Правильно ли делаем?
Огромное спасибо.  

.

----------


## Olga&Klaire

По итогам семинара:
У меня с Клеар стало получаться тоже работать на лакомстве, до этого мы учились за мяч, а еду она как поошрение не воспринимала. Теперь я учу ее за еду, корректирую неправильное выполнение кусочкам и рукой, а за правильное выполнение поощряю мячом.
Таким образом мы убрали забегание собаки вперед и у нас появилась корректная основная позиция. Попробую тоже снять ролик (вернее кого-то попросить, всегда легче самой снять, но саму себя я никак не могу :Ag: )

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте Татьяна!
> Очень бы хотелось услышать ваше мнение о 2х-месячном щенке и правильности применения "метода наведения", о чем вы говорили на семинаре в Нижнем Новгороде. Правильно ли делаем?
> Огромное спасибо.


Всё  выглядит нормально. Может на снегу щенок был менее уверенным. Я бы хотела еще больше видеть в нем раскованности. Ну может ему для этого еще чуть не хватает возраста.
Очень рада вашим удачам с Клеар!  :Ab: 
Были ли еще уроки по защите?

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Татьяна, большое спасибо за ваше внимание к нашим успехам. 
По поводу работы по защите - договорились с Татьяной Груздевой (ризен Софья), что в следующую субботу встречаемся все вместе на занятие у фигуранта Юры, который как раз и занимался с Клеар на вашем семинаре. Я хочу чтобы Татьяна более опытным взглядом оценивала то, что мы попробуем сделать, чтобы не "накосячить". Будем работать исключительно в добыче, без давления и на тряпочку.
Если будем видио - я вам покажу.
Послушанием с Клеар мы занимаемся вместе с Ольгой Самарской (амстафф Сеня), следим друг за другом и обменимаемся мнениями о том, что и как у нас происходит. 

Да, еще хочу вам сказать, что после семинара у амстаффа получились хорошие отпуски предмета (мяча и рукова). Ольга занималась 2 дня у фигуранта Губина по защите - и очень довольна, что Сеня намного меньше нервничает и практически сразу отдает рукав.
Вам за это - спасибо от нее.

----------


## AnnaGiz

Добрый день! Татьяна! Расскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно сформировать социальный инстинкт у щенка. Мое оглаживание, как мне показалось, воспринимаются щенком как досадная отсрочка каких-либо важных для нее дел.  :0317:  Раньше она часто делала попытки выкручиваться у меня из рук. Теперь это происходит реже и менее активно, но зато появился писк. Я ее удерживаю, плотно глажу по корпусу,что-то спокойно говорю. Она ждет. Просто ждет, когда я ее отпущу. Если экзекуция по ее мнению затянулась, она начинает попискивать. За полторы недели таких оглаживаний, она пару-тройку раз меня лизнула. И все. При этом она абсолютно управляема. Что я упустила?  :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, большое спасибо за ваше внимание к нашим успехам.


Всегда рада помочь, если получается! Очень приятно. :Ax: 



> Расскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно сформировать социальный инстинкт у щенка.


А какой возраст у щенка?



> Если экзекуция по ее мнению затянулась, она начинает попискивать. За полторы недели таких оглаживаний, она пару-тройку раз меня лизнула. И все. При этом она абсолютно управляема. Что я упустила?


Ничего не упустили. Похоже, что у вас щенок совсем недавно?

----------


## AnnaGiz

У меня щенок бордер колли. Ей 3 месяца. Забрала я ее в 50 дней  :Ab: . Итого, мы с ней вместе уже как 2 месяца

----------


## itell

> Мое оглаживание, как мне показалось, воспринимаются щенком как досадная отсрочка каких-либо важных для нее дел.


Какие это дела? Т.е. когда Вы отпускаете щенка, он хочет продолжать с Вами контакт или убегает по своим делам.

----------


## Katochka

> У меня щенок бордер колли. Ей 3 месяца. Забрала я ее в 50 дней . Итого, мы с ней вместе уже как 2 месяца


А на породных форумах вы не общаетесь?
Я неоднократно читала, что бордеры вообще трудно привыкают к рукам, именно терпят, что работающий бордер (т.е. выполняющий какое-то упражнение, задание) не нуждается в поощрении оглаживанием, не терпит его, в лучшем случае отскочит в сторону, а в  худшем в ответ цапнет за руку (не потому, что он невоспитан или агрессивен, а потому, что он занят делом, работает, а все остальное только отвлекает и мешает).

----------


## Tatjana

> У меня щенок бордер колли. Ей 3 месяца. Забрала я ее в 50 дней . Итого, мы с ней вместе уже как 2 месяца


 Я не специалист по бордерам. Но много раз слышала, что у рабочих бордеров высочайшая врожденная ГР (готовность работать), т.е. с социальным инстинктом нет никаких проблем. Так что думаю, Ваши опасения напрасны.
Я бы Вам тоже посоветовала пообщаться на форумах со специалистами по рабочим бордерам. :Ab: 
Хотя знаю, что большая часть людей, кто разбирается, практически не пишут на форумах, они постоянно тренируются. :0213: ( Никому не в обиду сказано).

----------


## Lynx

Знаю двух бордеров, собаки отличаются от немцев.

----------


## AnnaGiz

Я поняла. Спасибо  :Ab:  Просто мне показалось, что существую какие-то общие принципы построения взаимоотношений, которые в равных степенях подходят каждой породе. И социальный инстинкт - один из них. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я поняла. Спасибо  Просто мне показалось, что существую какие-то общие принципы построения взаимоотношений, которые в равных степенях подходят каждой породе. И социальный инстинкт - один из них.


Конечно, так и есть. Но очень трудно по интернету точно понять картину описанного, потому что часто владельцы оценивают ситуацию со своей стороны и что-то искажается.
Конечно бордеры очень отличаются от немецких овчарок. И очень отличается их проявление добычного инстинкта.  :Ab:  Бордер - собака действия, н.о. - собака мотивационного обьекта. Мне так кажется.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Бордер - собака действия, н.о. - собака мотивационного обьекта.


Татьяна, это о чем?

----------


## Tatjana

Артём, я непонятно написала? Для бордера важно само действие, для н.о. важна конечная цель.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Артём, я непонятно написала? Для бордера важно само действие, для н.о. важна конечная цель.


Тань, вы говорили (если я не путаю), что для Квая - важен сам процесс прохождения следа. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Артём, нельзя так буквально воспринимать... :Ab:  - это во-первых.
Во-вторых я рассуждала о породах в целом, а не об одном каком-то представителе. Квай - ярко выраженная н.о. мотивационного предмета. :Ab:

----------


## Анастасия

Извините, что влезаю в темку, Татьян, гляньте личку, пожалуйста

----------


## Olga&Klaire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAGWWWWVSHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5_oJ7OMhGo

Татьяна, здравствуйте.
Это ролики Клеар. Прошу вас прокомментировать мои ошибки. Есть ли улучшения (ухудшения) со времени семинара?
Спасибо.

----------


## Olga&Klaire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAGWWWWVSHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5_oJ7OMhGo

Татьяна, здравствуйте.
Это ролики Клеар. Прошу вас прокомментировать мои ошибки. Есть ли улучшения (ухудшения) со времени семинара?
Спасибо.

----------


## Olga&Klaire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y26ZhcwkF5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgaJwFG9Wtk

Это видио щенка Макса. Критика

----------


## Lynx

Следите чтобы всегда щенок досаживался, у него есть эта тенденция к недосадкам. И в одном моменте проводник начал движение, когда щенок так и не досел.

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Спасибо, будем более внимательно следить за проводником.

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAGWWWWVSHk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5_oJ7OMhGo
> 
> Татьяна, здравствуйте.
> Это ролики Клеар. Прошу вас прокомментировать мои ошибки. Есть ли улучшения (ухудшения) со времени семинара?
> Спасибо.


Здравствуй, Оля! Посмотрела видео. Прогресс на лицо! Куда корректнее ОП. И положение твоего корпуса верное. 
Я бы советовала начинать движение рядом тогда, когда собака будет в ожидании. Это можно проследить по состоянию ушей, и тебе двигаться чуть медленнее. Быстрый темп обычно поднимает инстинкт. Надо уметь этим пользоваться. Разряжать собаку не только в ОП, но и в движении. В движении она чуть расслаблена, хотелось бы еще больше собранности. Это можно получить тоже через темп. 
Не рекомендую поводок бросать. На то он и пристёгнут, чтобы корректировать не повторной командой, а поводком. Так же и с положением лежать. При подходе можно было подтвердить верность ожидания кормом (именно с этим похоже проблемы, по состоянию Клэр видно, что при твоем подходе она немного неуверена), одной рукой давая лакомство, а второй взять поводок. 
Клэр не села верно, а разгрузка последовала. Если бы в руках был поводок, то можно было бы поправить положение. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y26ZhcwkF5A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgaJwFG9Wtk
> 
> Это видио щенка Макса. Критика


Со щенком всё хорошо, я недосадок не заметила. В одном месте просто проводник начал движение без наведения. Но за кадром верное замечание, надо держать темп!
Есть одно но, и довольно весомое. Игра строится совсем не верно и не в правильном состоянии. При использовании наведения со щенками такого возраста нет напряжения в результате активизации социального инстинкта. Поэтому нет состояния, которое надо разгружать. Я бы рекомендовала просто какие-то позиции заканчивать поощерением руками, переключением внимания щенка с корма на себя.
С моей точки зрения,  игра - это пока процесс отдельный. Где надо соблюдать все фазы и не обменивать интерес к тряпке на корм. :Ab:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Огромное спасибо за советы и комментарии. Я все учту и попробую сделать все по вашим рекомендациям. Чуть позже покажу ролик, что будет получаться.

Так приятно, что вы нас не бросаете с нашими вопросами! Спасибо!

----------


## Olga&Klaire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdueExriF8I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXNF0Z-JUIA

На улице минус 33, а мы отрабатываем левый поворот, которого на семинаре вообще не знали!

Татьяна, правильно ли получается? или есть замечания?
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

Очень всё не плохо! :Ay:  Только это левый поворот в движении, я так поняла? Мали могут его делать еще более акцептировано, для этого их сначала учат крутиться на месте влево и помогают ("длинной рукой"). Оля, заметь, что темпом ты очень ясно подсказываешь собаке, что надо быть внимательной. А я бы хотела увидеть уже нормальный темп, в котором ты будешь работать на испытаниях и остановки. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Это с сайта Мии Скогстер: http://mecberger.com/Eemeli11kkTOT.WMV
Но я бы рекомендовала немного иначе. Оля, и у тебя движения не хуже. :Ad: 
Вот тут работа самой Мии с 11 недельным щенком http://mecberger.com/Jukkis11vktottis.wmv
Я была на семинаре Мии, она вообще не акцептировала внимание на социальном инстинкте, но на этом видео сама от А до Я проделала всю работу связанную именно с определением отношений. Всё, что сделано было со щенком в конце, каждое движение - это формула отношений с собакой. Я приятно удивлена, что она использует все мною когда-то описанные позы покровителя (но об этом она не говорит на семинаре).)))

----------


## Tatjana

Забавно! http://mecberger.com/K6vk.wmv
Один явно щенок выделяется.
А вообще очень забавно. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тут тот же щенок, только чуть постарше http://www.mecberger.com/Ilkka3kkB.wmv
Я так поняла, это новое приобретение Мии. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

И очень интересное занятие по защите: http://www.mecberger.com/Ilkka3kkC.wmv

----------


## Olga&Klaire

А правильно ли я поняла, что на поворотах используется хлыстик для "доведения" собаки при повороте и акцентировании ее внимания? Еще используется рука для поправления...(но это я так поняла - уже давление, а не подсказка).
Завтра попробую лошадиный хлыстик (благо есть) на Клеар. Будем кружиться на месте, а потом попробуем все соединить.
Татьяна, спасибо :Ax:  за подсказки и видео. Я скачала ролики себе на комп - буду изучать.

----------


## Olga&Klaire

На счет защитной работы: мы встречались с Юрой, который был на вашем семинаре по защите. Попробовали кусать тряпочку. Вроде нормально, Клеар с тряпкой минут по 5 сидит после борьбы, "медитирует". В субботу наверное опять поедим к Юре, попробуем полаять.
И еще,
Я записалась на семинар в Ярославль к Роману Кузютину на начало января. А в середине января нас пригласили в Москву на семинар Ярослава Лабика. Попробую сделать видео нашей работы. Юра и Таня Грузьдева едит с нами, так что думаю будет толк Юре поучиться и потом нам дальше работать с Клеар.
Татьяна, спасибо вам за поддержку и вдохновение! :0218:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Выкладываю здесь видео нашей тренировки по защите с Клеар. 
Начали заниматься 2 недели назад, фигурант - Юрий, который был на вашем семинаре. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5haOHL_ZvQg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-0U0zasYs8 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cgSXl4rv4Q 

А это - щенок и Макс. 5 месяцев.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g5QUIDLtsY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VGt2zL7Akw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OduvRp3EBSU 


Критика приветствуется!

----------


## Lynx

На видео не слышно голоса собаки, ее лая из-за музыки, а это важно - говорит о внутреннем состоянии собаки.
Вы у себя во дворе занимаетесь?

----------


## Tatjana

Оля, я присоединяюсь к вопросам Даши. :Ab:  Голос собаки необходимо слышать, чтобы сделать какие-то выводы.
Сама тренировка с Клэр не плохая. Но я бы всё-таки упор уже стала делать на смену инстинктов. Ведь борьба у неё и желание на высоком уровне. Смелее идите дальше.
Щенок понравился! :Ay:  Я бы со щенком в ближайшие 2 мес. тренировок по защите не делала, т.к. у него всё в порядке. :Ab:  Потому что для ранних тренировок нужно иметь очень точное представление, как вести щенка дальше. Лично я не умею готовить щенков по защите.

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Lynx здравствуйте! Да, мы снимали эти ролики во дворе нашего дома, а до этого ездили на занятие в парк по вечерам, так что снимать видео не представлялось никакой возможности. А тут такая удача - наш фигурант Юра приехал в гости протестировать нашу азиатку!

Tatjana, здравствуйте,  я рада, что мы идем правильным путем. Больше не буду грузить музыку на ролик, если стану отсылать вам  для критики. Про голос и эмоции собаки я поняла. Юре -  передам ваши пожелания про смену инстинктов.
Про щенка (кстати, мы его зовем Гагарин) передам Максу, что все хорошо. Будем его теперь только послушкой загружать. 

Огромное вам спасибо за поддержку! Как будет возможность проводить занятия в дневное время суток - сниму еще ролики по послушке.

----------


## Tatjana

Оля, я читала, что по этим роликам написал Алекс Вяткин. Полностью поддерживаю его рекоменданции. :Ab:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Вот представляю на ваш суд ролик с послушанием Клеар. 
Очень жду ваших, Татьяна, комментарий и замечаний. Есть ли прогресс по сравнению с осенними роликами?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWAcXdP6U8Y

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот представляю на ваш суд ролик с послушанием Клеар. 
> Очень жду ваших, Татьяна, комментарий и замечаний. Есть ли прогресс по сравнению с осенними роликами?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWAcXdP6U8Y


Оля, посмотрела видео. Движение рядом выглядит не плохо, но есть замечания.
Вопрос с ОП остался нерешённым до конца.  :Ab:  Оба раза переход из положения лежать в ОП не до конца корректно, над этим надо работать. Учи каждое движение до конца. Обрати внимание на твой подход  к собаке - есть конфликт! Это надо убрать. Легче всего через добычу, а не корм. Я такие упражнения показывала в Нижнем.
Подзыв на таком расстоянии не рекомендую делать, либо совсем короткое должно быть, чтобы только ФП отрабатывать (лучше всего с помощником, чтобы не нагружать собаку статикой), либо очень большое, чтобы отрабатывать скорость и прямой подход.
Работай дальше! Удачи!  :Ax:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Спасибо Татьяна.
Буду еще отрабатывать все детали по-отдельности. Эту связку я сняла только, чтобы показать как и чего у нас складывается в целом. 
 я понимаю, что при моем подходе Клеар закладывает уши. Я ее поощряю мячом, но конфликт все равно есть. Это осадок неправильного начального объяснения.
Из положения "лежать" в ОП - без связки все получалось, но когда я сделала все вместе - старый опыт у собаки всплыл.
Еще такой момент: когда собака в ФП подходит с близкого расстояния - она делает правильно, когда с далекого - недосаживается, хотя летит очень быстро. Пробросы я делаю - подлетает и проскакивает между ног - с молниеностной скоростью. А когда усаживаю - успевает затормозить и сесть за полметра.
Ну, все равно, будем стараться и работать. 

P.S. Я записалась к вам на семинар на август.

----------


## Tatjana

> Еще такой момент: когда собака в ФП подходит с близкого расстояния - она делает правильно, когда с далекого - недосаживается, хотя летит очень быстро.


Попробуй не укладывать собаку перед подзывом, пусть её кто-нибудь держит за поводок. А при твоём подзыве отстегнуть карабин поводка и всё.



> P.S. Я записалась к вам на семинар на август.


Отлично! :Ay:

----------


## Lynx

> Еще такой момент: когда собака в ФП подходит с близкого расстояния - она делает правильно, когда с далекого - недосаживается, хотя летит очень быстро. Пробросы я делаю - подлетает и проскакивает между ног - с молниеностной скоростью. А когда усаживаю - успевает затормозить и сесть за полметра.


Можно попробовать не стоять на месте, а постоянно отбегать, а потом медленнее отходить назад (спиной назад). И как только собака подойдет вплотную - остановиться, 3-5 сек. пауза и поощрить.

----------


## Natusik

> Можно попробовать не стоять на месте, а постоянно отбегать, а потом медленнее отходить назад (спиной назад). И как только собака подойдет вплотную - остановиться, 3-5 сек. пауза и поощрить.


А мне кажется, что собака это потом воспринимает как помощь и толку мало. По крайней мере, с риджиком у меня этот вариант не прокатил (у нас был недоход при апортировке), я просто стала работать на очень коротких расстояниях и стало лучше.

----------


## Lynx

А это и есть помощь, которая на первых порах помогает собаке избежать совершения ошибки. Всегда лучше помочь собаке сделать правильно с первого раза, чем собака сделает неправильно и потом ее исправлять, корректировать. Но эта помощь постепенно убирается, отбегать, потом отходить, потом делать только шаг назад, потом полшага, а потом оставаться стоять на месте по мере того, насколько уверенно собака выполняет упражнение.

----------


## Natusik

> А это и есть помощь, которая на первых порах помогает собаке избежать совершения ошибки. Всегда лучше помочь собаке сделать правильно с первого раза, чем собака сделает неправильно и потом ее исправлять, корректировать. Но эта помощь постепенно убирается, отбегать, потом отходить, потом делать только шаг назад, потом полшага, а потом оставаться стоять на месте по мере того, насколько уверенно собака выполняет упражнение.


Я поняла, но не всем это подходит. Ридж у меня такой, что завсегда рад получить какую-нибудь подсказку телом и ждёт помощи всегда. Когда я это поняла, начала сводить к минимуму все подобные подсказки, а для этого и в "детский сад" пришлось вернуться и кое-что отрабатывать с самого начала.

----------


## Lynx

Ну со щенком помощь всегда есть, просто надо следить за тем, чтобы по мере закрепления навыка ее убирать, и она не закрепилась настолько, что собака будет читать только подсказки телом (вернее уже не подсказки, а *команды телом*) и в меньшей степени будет реагировать на звуковую команду.

----------


## Natusik

Даша, про щенка согласна. Я имею в виду, что переучивать по такой методике не всегда получается, а мне пришлось именно переучивать. Я же изначально не планировала спортом заниматься с риджем, поэтому глюков и недоработок у нас накопилось много. А переучивать всегда сложнее, чем научить сразу правильно, но пока этот опыт правильный наработаешь, можешь не одну собаку подпортить...  :Aa:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Огромное спасибо Татьяне и всем желающим помочь мне и Клерусе в нашем нелегком хобби. Ваши советы очень ценны. Буду пробовать! :0317:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

> Обрати внимание на твой подход  к собаке - есть конфликт! Это надо убрать. Легче всего через добычу, а не корм. Я такие упражнения показывала в Нижнем.


Хорошо, что у меня есть запись семинара в НН. Пошла пересматривать! :Ad:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Здравствуйте ! давно я тут не появлялась....прошу прощения!
Делюсь новостью:
Теперь мы с Клеар -  Настоящие спортсмены!

В Нижнем Новгороде прошел чемпионат Поволжья по нормативу UCI "Управляемая собака".
это похоже на BH/
Мы с Клеар принимали участие для проверки своего "боевого духа" и выявления недоделок.

вот видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG2dn2yfTRA

сразу напишу, что заняли 11 место. 3 место в командном зачете.
Сняли баллы за невыполнение команды"Гуляй" - собака не отошла на 3 метра (-20 баллов) и за съеденную подброшенную колбаску (еще - 15 баллов).
Если бы не наше разгильдяйство ( мы это не учили), то быть бы нам призерами! :Ag: 

Я рада, что мне выпала такая возможность поучаствовать, так как теперь я вижу некоторые недоделки в работе! и еще. 

Появились вопросы: как дать понять собаке, когда надо максимально держать концентрацию, а когда можно отдохнуть? :0317:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

А это Макс с Ультрой. У них 6 место, гулять тоже не учили....но вот  корм - не ели!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn772bWXXDM


Критика принимается!

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Вот я и дома. Вернулась с семинара Татьяны в славном городе Ярославле.
Голова - как чугун ! нет, не так....
Голова - как кастрюля с супом: всего много и вперемешку! куча информации, куча новых "фишечек" и море впечатлений.
Очень хорошо, что я все-таки приняла участие в этом семинаре. 
Огромное спасибо вам, Татьяна, за  мастерство и желание помочь и научить, поддержать и подсказать правильный путь!

Начну потихоньку грузить фотки.

Итак, это "главная героиня" сего "марлезонского" балета:


Сейчас смотрю на это фото - и дую: БЕДНАЯ СОБАЧКА!!!!!!!

Это мы с нею - с Клеарусинькой:



Это я Женей (bengalia) и еще каким-то милым щеночком, который сначала хотел нас съесть:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Наша группа была очень разнообразна по географическим координатам: приехали спортсмены из Москвы, Лобни, Рыбинска, Иваново, Тейково, Красных Ткачей и я из НН:



Это - МАСТЕР - Татьяна Чернякова : очень грамотная, профессиональная, интеллигентная  и стильная спортсменка и тренер:



Ну и малая часть запомнившихся участников (все место лишних мегабайтов ушло на съемку видео)

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Компания малинистов:

----------

